# Montreal officially candidate for 2017



## Shiva (Mar 17, 2011)

La Société des Orchidophiles de Montréal has officially submitted Montreal's candidacy to hold the 2017 W.O.C. 
So far, two other groups have done so, one in China made of orchid merchants and the City of Joinville in Portugal.

A reminder for those who can come, Orchidexpo will be held on the weekend of 9-10 april. In my recollection, there has never been as many vendors and show stands from both sides of the frontier at our exposition. So much so that we'll have to go out the usual enclosure to accomodate merchants and stands. We're seriously considering renting space in the Montreal Convention Centre to hold Orchidexpo from 2012 on.
For more information here's the link:
http://orchidophilesmontreal.ca/

Finally, the Lecoufle Angracoid collection will be presented to the press on april 5. Geneviève Lecoufle will be present.

Montreal's official candidacy for the 2017 WOC will also be made official during a press conference during Orchidexpo.

I think we're off and rolling and I hope to see as many of you during the coming show. Just ask for Michel Cartier (Shiva). I'll be around somewhere.

Michel


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2011)

Shiva said:


> La Société des Orchidophiles de Montréal has officially submitted Montreal's candidacy to hold the 2017 W.O.C.
> So far, two other groups have done so, one in China made of orchid merchants and the City of Joinville in Portugal.
> ...
> Finally, the Lecoufle Angracoid collection will be presented to the press on april 5. Geneviève Lecoufle will be present.
> ...


Good luck for 2017!!!!

Will you be able to shoot some pics at the Lecoufle presentation?

Jean


----------



## Shiva (Mar 17, 2011)

Jean
I'd like to be there but it's a 200 km drive going and back for me. I'll try to make it but if I can't, I'll ask someone else to take pics.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Jean
> I'd like to be there but it's a 200 km drive going and back for me. I'll try to make it but if I can't, I'll ask someone else to take pics.



Je comprends !!! Thanks Michel!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2011)

I will be at OrchidExpo. Good luck with WOC that would be a lot closer to home.


----------



## nikv (Mar 17, 2011)

Bon chance!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap::clap: Very cool! I've never been to the Montreal show, but hope to some year. Too bad they aren't members of the COC, so they can't host an AGM. Good luck with the bidding for the WOC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I will be at OrchidExpo. Good luck with WOC that would be a lot closer to home.



Yes, I'd love that!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 17, 2011)

Woo hoo! This is great news. Will keep my fingers crossed. :clap:


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 18, 2011)

That would be awesome! right around the corner for us... plus we might be able to vend!

Any ideas where the next WOC, after Singapore, will be held? I don't think it has ben announced, so any rumors?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 18, 2011)

Gcroz said:


> Any ideas where the next WOC, after Singapore, will be held? I don't think it has ben announced, so any rumors?



Pretoria in the Republic of South Africa.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually, Johannesburgh. http://www.woctrust.com/Confs.html Not provisionaly anymore, so looks like it's official! I'd really love to go! They don't have a dedicated web site yet, on this, as it is a little early. Didn't know South Africa was a Republic.


----------

